# Sugar cured venison roast??



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

For a few years, my uncle Len had a wonderful sugar cure someone mixed up for him...the venison roast moist, and cured sweetly, not salty. I have been trying to find a duplicate recipe, but all are mostly salt. Any recipes?? Thanks


----------



## luv2farm (Feb 15, 2008)

This is the sugar cure we use on hogs, it might do for ya!!

Basic recipe:
1 cup brown sugar
1 cup plain uniodized salt
1 TBS black pepper
1 TBS ground red pepper

Optional ingredients, to the above you can add:
1 TBS liquid smoke ---if you want a smoky taste OR
1 TBS nutmeg OR
2 TBS seasoning salt

I use what ever I'm in the mode for!!




beaglebiz said:


> For a few years, my uncle Len had a wonderful sugar cure someone mixed up for him...the venison roast moist, and cured sweetly, not salty. I have been trying to find a duplicate recipe, but all are mostly salt. Any recipes?? Thanks


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

thanks for posting this!!


----------

